# Adult leopard pics :)



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 17, 2013)

Here are some pictures of "big mamma and hurcules".


----------



## diamondbp (Sep 17, 2013)

So awesome! What's their sizes? I can't wait until my leopard crew reaches that size


----------



## wellington (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice. I too can't wait for my group of 1 . To get large.


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks , the female is 16" SCL, and male is 13.5" SCL.


----------



## Greg T (Sep 17, 2013)

You got some good looking torts there!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice looking!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 17, 2013)

Are these the parents of my Leopard? 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 17, 2013)

Torts"R"Us said:


> Here are some pictures of "big mamma and hercules".


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure that Hercules is the father , since we have more than 1 male in our leopard group. But I do believe these are both parents of your hatchling , since Hercules is the only male that I've seen mount big mamma .


----------



## sibi (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice Leos! I would love to have a group of these.


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 17, 2013)

Here are some more pics


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 17, 2013)

Woo hoo! It's mommy and Daddy  

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 17, 2013)

Gorgeous. Are they babcocki?


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes , they are both babcocki .


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sort of looks like they are "having fun" on the 30 yard line!


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 18, 2013)

They are beautiful! Are leopard torts hardy healthwise, or are they more on the delicate side?


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 18, 2013)

I live in SW Medina county, and my SA leopards are still outside everyday.


lisa127 said:


> They are beautiful! Are leopard torts hardy healthwise, or are they more on the delicate side?


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: RE: Adult leopard pics *



lisa127 said:


> They are beautiful! Are leopard torts hardy healthwise, or are they more on the delicate side?



I find them to be hardy as adults.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 18, 2013)

I to find babcocki leopards a hardy species , just not a hardy as the SPP. Still in my opinion great torts , with awesome characteristics .


----------



## mikeh (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: RE: Adult leopard pics *



Torts"R"Us said:


> Yes , they are both babcocki .



How do find adult bococki personality compared with South African adults?

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## ben awes (Sep 18, 2013)

Torts"R"Us said:


> Here are some pictures of "big mamma and hurcules".



Great looking Leopards! Congrats on keeping healthy, happy, breeding torts. Love the color.


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 18, 2013)

In my opinion I find them in ways the same . People do say that SPP are more social , but than again I have a SPP female that's not as social as my babcocki . I truly believe every tortoise has it's own personality , and all tortoises are different in some way . I do find that SPP can tolerate colder temps in my opinion , and can also graze on grass the entire day ,lol! For some apparent reason they seem like horses at times.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 18, 2013)

Both PB and PP are awesome. I think you might be right. Like other pets, dogs, cats, horses, each tortoise has its own distinct personality. I think they are ALL living works of art. You never know what that shell is going to look like as it evolves. Beauties, one and all, in my opinion. Love them leopards.


----------

